# Welche Rahmenhöhe etc. benötige ich ?



## [HP.UX]Dr.GonZo (11. Juni 2007)

Guten Tag,

kurz zu mir...:
Ich bin 25 Jahre alt, bin von ca. 12 bis 17 Jahren
sehr viel MTB CC gefahren, habe dann ein paar
Jahre Pause gemacht, und habe nun wieder mit
dem biken angefangen. Ich fahre zur Zeit aber
"nur" Rennrad, und würde als Ausgleich gerne
entweder MTB oder halt BMX fahren. 
BMX reitzt mich im Moment eigentlich mehr als
MTB, deshalb habe ich eine kleine Frage.
Ich habe mir das FAQ von Bremerhavener©
hier durchgelesen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98758
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für die guten Erklärungen.

Was preislich auf mich zukommt, habe ich im
Moment einigermaßen vor Augen. Allerdings benötige
ich ein wenig technische Auskünfte.
Ich bin ca. 1,93m gross und wiege im Moment etwas über
90 KG (Tendenz fallen  ). Was für eine Rahmenhöhe benötige ich
bei den Maßen bei einem BMX ? Weiterhin, welche
Laufradgrösse ist für mich empfehlenswert ?
Ich möchte das BMX fahren gerne als eine Art
Ausgleich zum Streckenfahren haben, ein bischen
locker durch die City fahren, vielleicht hier und dort
mal ein paar "kleine" Tricks. Ich möchte kein extremes
Materialfahren betreiben. Das tue ich schon beim Rennradfahren.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.

mfg

gonzo


----------



## RISE (11. Juni 2007)

Laufradgröße sollte BMX typisch bei 20" bleiben. Bei der Rahmengröße spielt vieles mit rein: Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel,Hinterbaulänge und natürlich Oberrohrlänge. Die eigentlich Rahmenhöhe kannst du dir nicht mal aussuchen, die gibt der jeweilige Rahmen vor, es gibt lediglich höhere Rahmen (z.b. S&M) und niedrige (Fit S3).
Aber so grob über den Daumen gepeilt solltest du dich schon an 21" Oberrohr orientieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowpen (11. Juni 2007)

Jap sehe ich auch so bein nem 20' geht das bei so einer Körpergröße glaube ich sehr schnell in den Rücken!


----------

